# From blonde to brunette. Just one pic sry



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 6, 2009)

Just one pic cause I have yet to upload all the pics from my recent San Diego & Vegas trip. Vegas rocks OMG!!!

Before






After




I dont´really know those girls lol...Vegas nights make you forgetful


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 6, 2009)

You're. So. Damned. Gorgeous.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You're. So. Damned. Gorgeous._

 
thank you! My next little change will be dying it a more reddish brown (whenever I get tired of the current color) inspired by...guess who? lol


----------



## fillintheblank (Jan 7, 2009)

its a def a big change! its a really nice color for you, very healthy looking!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 7, 2009)

I think you look great both ways, and that girl in the middle looks like one of the girls here on specktra...can't remember her name, that would be hilarious!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I think you look great both ways, and that girl in the middle looks like one of the girls here on specktra...can't remember her name, that would be hilarious!_

 
ha that would be funny indeed if the girl was on specktra too


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 7, 2009)

very pretty! its fun dying ur hair new shade because u can play with diff makeup colors then! brunettes can rock hot pink lips sooo much hotter then blondes and gold eyeshadows pop way more with brown hair.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jan 7, 2009)

oh my god your beautiful with every hair color! and vegas DOES rock.

i have to admit i have been stalking to see if you posted after i saw an old post where you said you were going brunette!  i have been blonde my whole like and was also considering it!  you are really tempting me to go for it.  looks amazing on you


----------



## joey444 (Jan 8, 2009)

It looks great!!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jan 8, 2009)

looks awesome!


----------



## supercelestine (Jan 8, 2009)

AW! You did it! 

It's the perfect burnette for you. Beautiful.

(did you make it to Jet Rhys?)

SC


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmae17* 

 
_oh my god your beautiful with every hair color! and vegas DOES rock.

i have to admit i have been stalking to see if you posted after i saw an old post where you said you were going brunette!  i have been blonde my whole like and was also considering it!  you are really tempting me to go for it.  looks amazing on you_

 
lol thanks. Actually this is how I finally decided on going dark, after seeing before and afters of this girl on another board. She was also a blue eyed blonde and went brunette and it looked great on her


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *supercelestine* 

 
_AW! You did it! 

It's the perfect burnette for you. Beautiful.

(did you make it to Jet Rhys?)

SC_

 
thanks. Yes I did go to Jet Rhys and I was amazed by how sweet and professional Aubrey was. And just everyone there was so nice! I didn´t even pay that much to be honest, I was prepared to pay a lot more so yay for that
I´m definitely going back to that Salon next time I´m in San Diego.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 9, 2009)

Simply stunning both as a blonde and a brunette.  I bet you will be as a redhead too!

I know exactly what you mean about Las Vegas but I've had more than a few "forgetful" evenings in La Jolla, San Diego too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next time you're there, have a margarita for me in Jose's Court Room


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 9, 2009)

You are amazingly gorgeous!!! One of the prettiest women ever!!! I love the hair color...I think you would look great with a sack on your head though!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 10, 2009)

i love it!! im trying to go from blonde to a reddish brown now too but i keep chickening out!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im gonna do it next week hopefully!! who was ur inspiration?


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 10, 2009)

i mean the one where u said inspired by guess who lol


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You are amazingly gorgeous!!! One of the prettiest women ever!!! I love the hair color...I think you would look great with a sack on your head though!_

 
aww thank you! Not sure about the sack on the head though lol


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AliVix1* 

 
_i love it!! im trying to go from blonde to a reddish brown now too but i keep chickening out!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im gonna do it next week hopefully!! who was ur inspiration?_

 
my inspiration for going reddish (which I`m not doing now, just whenever I`m tired of the brunette) would be our lovely user Shimmer


----------



## Lucinda9999 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hiya.

Your'e so pretty but how did you know that it would suit you because I want to dye mine from blonde to brunette but my mum seems to think my skin tone isn't right for it?


----------



## mac*lover (Jan 11, 2009)

you look  gorgeous!!! in booth looks


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 12, 2009)

Actually I love how you look with both colours, it's hard to decide which is nicer, the brunette look is very healthy, your hair is so shiny and in lovely condition! I think you'd make a fantastic redhead aswell! Heck it seems anything would suit you!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 13, 2009)

you make an awesome brunette!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_my inspiration for going reddish (which I`m not doing now, just whenever I`m tired of the brunette) would be our lovely user Shimmer_


----------



## 2sweet (Jan 28, 2009)

You look gorgeous as a blonde or a brunette! Your hair looks so healthy too, it's beautiful.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 30, 2009)

honestly, you're so gorgeous you would look hot in blue hair

post more pics!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Jan 30, 2009)

So pretty! I love both!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jan 31, 2009)

Prefer you as a blonde, but the brunnette is very nice too & might just be that the first is a better pic? Agree more pics needed


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 31, 2009)

gorgeous blonde & now gorgeous brunette! u r just naturally gorgeous!
and your hair is so healthy & beautiful you belong on a pantene commercial


----------



## glassy girl (Jan 31, 2009)

Blonde is super sexy and brunette is sultry looking Wow u look amazing either color!


----------



## genniboo (Feb 1, 2009)

wow! that's so pretty - and you're really beautiful too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm thinking of going brunette too..


----------

